

For downtown L.A.'s pedestrians, citations send a 'don't walk' signal - DiabloD3
http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-walkability-downtown-20150412-story.html#page=1

======
jack-r-abbit
Sure everyone does it. But the rules are the rules. Just like a lot of people
speed. But when you get a speeding ticket, you only have yourself to blame.
The part about not entering the crosswalk after the hand starts flashing has
been there for awhile. And they are just starting to enforce it more. I can
understand getting upset about it but ultimately, they only have themselves to
blame. I witness every morning what this does to traffic. We have an over-
zealous crossing guard at my kids' school. And she is constantly caught out in
the street against traffic because she was motioning more kids to cross far
beyond what would normally be ok. And this causes turning cars to have to wait
even though they have a green turn arrow. It can get bad. There is no excuse
for crossing that way just like there is no excuse for speeding or rolling
through a stop sign or any of the _little_ infractions that many people do
everyday. It is pretty simple: Just wait for the next light cycle.

